# Horny Goat Weed



## nicole2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

I was reading a thread on here yesterday and someone mentioned this. Does anybody know anything about it or ever used it? I read that it can be used for men and women.


----------



## fluke (Jan 30, 2013)

Don't buy it it's useless. If you want I can explain everyone is willing to offer some remedy to your issues, but they leave as soon as you buy it if it worked as well as you might think I'm sure all the issues would be solved and it would be extremely hard to buy flying off the self's and such. Personal experience it's worthless for both him and her.


----------



## nicole2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

fluke said:


> Don't buy it it's useless. If you want I can explain everyone is willing to offer some remedy to your issues, but they leave as soon as you buy it if it worked as well as you might think I'm sure all the issues would be solved and it would be extremely hard to buy flying off the self's and such. Personal experience it's worthless for both him and her.




I dont have any issues but just happen to read in another thread and was just wondering. Thanks for your input.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Tribulus Terrestris is known to raise the sex drive a lot. I know this because I've been taking test boosters since my late 20's. This supp is cheap and won't bite you in the wallet or purse. Without it, I had a lower sex drive by the time I turned 30, compared to my teens and early 20's. Now my sex drive is high and I can easily have sex every day and when its really bad, 3x a day.

Not all supps work the same for everybody. We all are different. That's why I always thoroughly research the supps I'm interested in taking before buying them.


----------

